# 210 Gallon Predatory Tank???



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

So I'm planning on getting a 210 gallon tank. I'm leaning towards a predatory tank but not sure what direction I want to go in in terms of stocking the tank, I've considered a pair of Dovii but I would like to know if I could have a community of predators maybe including redtail barracudas and other cool predatory fish. Open to suggestions.
Thanks, Brez


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

A pair of dovii at max size will run that 210g and kill the other fish. I got a pair of dovii 18" male and 12" female in my 240g tank and they push all the other fish on the other side of the tank giving only them a 2 feet by 1 foot of space to swim around. The rest belongs to the pair of doviis. Red tail bartacudas dont grow big and the doviis will likely eat them.

First thing first let us know about your filter setup, is the tank going to bare heavily decorated (plants, driftwood, rocks) or just bare bottom. Before you plan on adding predatory setup ur tank especially ur filter.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Tanzanian african tiger fish/ goliath tiger fish
armatus (true)/ Red tailed Payara
arowana
hystrix stingrays


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Alright King eL I'll do some more research. And MEDHBSI could you give me some care tips on the species that you recommended... And could they all be housed together??


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> Tanzanian african tiger fish/ goliath tiger fish
> armatus (true)/ Red tailed Payara
> arowana
> hystrix stingrays


African tiger fish and goliath tiger fish not for a 210g also not for a community predatory tank. I had a goliath tiger fish that I bought from Mike at 18". I sold it to a guy in California. It was 35" when I sold it. Now gettinh close to 40".


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I can suggest more predatory fish for you if you let me know you filter setup. Most predatory tank setup suffers from columnaris from not having a good filtration as most of the food these fish eats are high in protein.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

2 of the biggest Xp filters u can buy and two under gravel filters


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Undergravel filter is pretty much useless with predatory fish especially those that digs. How many fish you plan to add in the community?

You can start with some cheaper hardy predatory fish such gars, bichirs, knifefish and arowanas as they are commonly available in many LFs. An armatus can work on this combo too but they dont come around often in LFS. Usually it the scombs which only stay at 9-12" and dies early with no apparent reason. You can try odoe pike as well but they only live up to 5 years. There are plenty of pimelodus type catfish and driftwood type catfish too but most will swallow their tank matr hole and both could die just make sure not to get those that get really big such as the redtail catfish and the tigershovelnose. A jurunese or a tigrinuse are better pimilodus in a community. For the driftwood type catfish just stay away from the gulper catfish. A bottlenose catfish and a black driftwood catfish would look a lot better.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Forgot to add datnoids are awesome addition too. Also korean perch and mandarin perch are great too. Easy to breed as well. You can get some spiny eels such the tire track eels and fire eels both can get pass 20"+ and easily can be hand feed and can be pet like a water puppy.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks so much for the suggestions I'll look into those fish... Where can you usually purchase a perch??


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Ask in the freshwaterclassified section. Im sure someone will tell you.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

You could house them all together potentially but things could go very wrong if not fed enough haha. If you got an arowana i would only introduce him when all fish are 12" or bigger because they grow so so so so fast and will try to eat all the tank mates. The tiger fish and the armatus have the same growth rate and can be housed together. Stingrays stay on the bottom and i suggested hystrix because they stay small and a 210 doesn't have a very big footprint.



brezilian said:


> Alright King eL I'll do some more research. And MEDHBSI could you give me some care tips on the species that you recommended... And could they all be housed together??


----------

